# coconut oil



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Please can I have some of your wisdom? I finally went to the health food store and got a jar of coconut oil for my chi's. 2 of the 3 chi's have very very dry skin. Vet meds (oils) did nothing for the itching. I use an oatmeal shampoo about once a month. This is very long standing. What is the doseage of coconut oil? There is 160 calories in a tablespoon! Both the chi's that need it, don't need any more weight on them! I drizzled about a quarter teaspoon on their food this am. How much should I use? Thanks


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

We had a terrier a few years back who we had to give coconut oil to and we were recommended 1 teaspoon per 10-20 pounds, so you dont need much  you would also need to introduce it slowly to their food so as not to upset the tummys


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I just melt some on my hand and let them lick it off, less than 1/4 of a teaspoon between all 3. You can also rub it into any itchy areas, it really is amazing stuff I use it for all sorts of things.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

You can also wash them in it. My mom uses it in her hair, body etc and it doesn't look greasy etc. I thought about washing my two with it. It will make them smell like a Pina Coloda


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Huly said:


> You can also wash them in it. My mom uses it in her hair, body etc and it doesn't look greasy etc. I thought about washing my two with it. It will make them smell like a Pina Coloda


Christie, I have been thinking about trying this with Jaxx. I would think that it would not strip the natural oils as much as a shampoo would and I bet it would make them smell yummy. If you try it before me let me know how it goes.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> You can also wash them in it. My mom uses it in her hair, body etc and it doesn't look greasy etc. I thought about washing my two with it. It will make them smell like a Pina Coloda


I really want to use it on my hair! I recently bleached it and it's super dry. 

We bought those coconut oil treats but they also have actual coconut in them and they smell sooooo good! Odie loves them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Christie, I have been thinking about trying this with Jaxx. I would think that it would not strip the natural oils as much as a shampoo would and I bet it would make them smell yummy. If you try it before me let me know how it goes.





KrystalLeigh said:


> I really want to use it on my hair! I recently bleached it and it's super dry.
> 
> We bought those coconut oil treats but they also have actual coconut in them and they smell sooooo good! Odie loves them.
> 
> ...


I need to get some as my two are due for a bath but I have not made it there yet. Here is some info on it for humans. To me it seems like a better alternative then dog shampoo.

Indulge Your Hair with Coconut Oil | Trend statement blog

Coconut Oil For Hair | Growth and Treatment | Shampoo

Coconut Oil – Nature

Why You Should Put Down That Conditioner! (And Use Coconut Oil Instead)

7 Ways to Use Coconut Oil for Beauty


And for dogs:

L+D Health: The Benefits of Coconut Oil - Life + Dog - Web 2013 - Life + Dog

Best Dog Shampoo - all natural dog shampoos

How Coconut Oil Benefits Your Dog's Health - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Krystal, coconut oil is essential for bleached hair IMO. It penetrates the shaft and prevents protein loss, which really helps to restore the condition. I use it as both a deep conditioner and an anti-frizz leave in product. The best thing though, is if you bleach directly over it, (leave it on your hair for at least an hour first) it actually protects the hair and scalp from damage caused by bleaching. My hair is long and bleached (under the blue dye lol) and i have never had bleached hair in such good condition, I put a lot of it down to the coconut oil, I will never bleach without it.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Susan, I gave some to my golden a while back. She had really bad dandruff and hot spots! She was always scratching somewhere! Well, my DIL is always trying out new dog foods, so I figured, why not! I bought the ocean formula of Core. Not thinking anything of it, after about 2-3 months her dandruff was completely gone! And her scratching has gone away!

Have you tried changing foods? Just a thought!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Krystal, coconut oil is essential for bleached hair IMO. It penetrates the shaft and prevents protein loss, which really helps to restore the condition. I use it as both a deep conditioner and an anti-frizz leave in product. The best thing though, is if you bleach directly over it, (leave it on your hair for at least an hour first) it actually protects the hair and scalp from damage caused by bleaching. My hair is long and bleached (under the blue dye lol) and i have never had bleached hair in such good condition, I put a lot of it down to the coconut oil, I will never bleach without it.


Thanks! That's good to know. I'm sure I won't ever be bleaching my hair again (just went ombré but my hair is almost black so it was hard on it) but I want to get the softness back. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I wouldn't give more than a half teaspoon each per day unless you've tried that much for a couple months and you really think they need more. Venus loved her coconut oil too


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You have heard me talk about how bad Midgie's allergies are. I take a little coconut oil and massage it in to her fur to soothe her skin from the itching & dryness. She will lick it, so I don't add it to her food. When I give her a bath (HyLyt Shampoo), I dry her good and reapply the coconut oil. I use pure coconut oil.
Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil 16 oz Oil | Nutritional Oils | Puritan's Pride
It definitely helps.

I rub her down with coconut oil about every other day, sometimes every day depending on how bad she's itching.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> You have heard me talk about how bad Midgie's allergies are. I take a little coconut oil and massage it in to her fur to soothe her skin from the itching & dryness. She will lick it, so I don't add it to her food. When I give her a bath (HyLyt Shampoo), I dry her good and reapply the coconut oil. I use pure coconut oil.
> Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil 16 oz Oil | Nutritional Oils | Puritan's Pride
> It definitely helps.
> 
> I rub her down with coconut oil about every other day, sometimes every day depending on how bad she's itching.


I was wondering if you have tried it when I saw it was good for allergies!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Huly said:


> I was wondering if you have tried it when I saw it was good for allergies!


You bet Christie!! I buy it in quantities of 5 cause it's cheaper. Been using it a year, but this year I started rubbing keeping her rubbed down on a regular basis. I've tried many different things, but so far the coconut oil and air purifier may seem to have the best results.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

OK now I've got a really dumb question. How do you 'bathe' a dog with coconut oil? I assume you'd put it on and let it sit for a while, then wash it off? I can't imagine a dog walking around with coconut oil on it??? Like a greased pig??? Does it absorb quickly? 

I am using a quarter teaspoon with their kibble. (grain free)


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Just found this online for how to bathe doggys in it;

Method

•Melt 2 tblsp of oil in a cup of hot water
•After bathing, refill the tub with luke warm water, add the cup of melted oil into the running water.using a plastic bowl, pour the coconut oil water all over the dogs coat, rubbing to get down to the skin. Be sure to get the whole body.
Do not rinse

Dry as usual. you will immediatley notice the coats healthy condition. And it smells great!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I love the sound of using coconut oil, I dont bathe Winston at the mo as the vet said to avoid bathing unless absolutely necessary so I have a kind of spray shampoo that keeps him smelling nice and his coat fresh! But I'm going to our local health shop tomorrow to get coconut oil for my own hair hehe!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

susan davis said:


> OK now I've got a really dumb question. How do you 'bathe' a dog with coconut oil? I assume you'd put it on and let it sit for a while, then wash it off? I can't imagine a dog walking around with coconut oil on it??? Like a greased pig??? Does it absorb quickly?
> 
> I am using a quarter teaspoon with their kibble. (grain free)


My mom uses it just like you would any regular shampoo. I have been meaning to try it but keep forgetting to pick some up as my two have dry skin but refuse to eat anything fishy


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You don't want to wash it off. Don't put a lot on. Just about a teaspoon and massage it in good. They'll lick it off and it will wear off on its own.


----------

